# MF 9635 SP



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Who has one? Want to switch from pultype discbine (nh1431) to self-propelled discbine, dual conditioner. Let me know want you think.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

What would you like to know about them? I have one with the 9196 razor bar header.


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

So do we. We just got it this spring. It doesn't yet have 300 hours onit but we have no complaints thus far. Good capacity, good dependability.


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hank- in or said:


> What would you like to know about them? I have one with the 9196 razor bar header.


Does it have enough power for the 9196 header? I would be cutting alfalfa, under a pivot so it's pretty thick. Any problems with either machine? Looking for reliability and ease of use. The older Massey tractors were famous for not having very good hydraulics, so I'm hoping they fave fixed that.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

When I bought mine new it had the 9196 razor bar. I demoed the new Hesston last summer and saw what an improvement the 9196 header is so I bought a new header even though my 9192 only had 500 hrs on it. The 9196 header takes far less power than the 9192 did. You will have plenty of power for any alfalfa you will ever cut. The 9196 header is a simple well designed piece of eq.
The tractors are pretty straight forward and don't have all the bells and whistles that the new ones have but the price tag isn't there either. The only complaint I have with the 9635 tractor is the noise in the cab. The only problem I have had with the tractor and it is no fault of the tractor was that the Agco engine oil filters kept cracking at the base of the filter and leaking. I went to Fleetguard filters and the problem went away.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a 9635. I don't know the number of the head. I would have to go out and look and I'm too lazy to do that now. It's been a good swather. Plenty of power for alfalfa. Alfalfa is the easiest forage to cut. Though you have to experiment with the head speed vs. ground speed to make sure you are getting it all. I never have noticed the noise with the cab. Maybe because Hesston/Massey is all I've known since we had an old 1987 NH. But compared to that NH it is nice and quiet. The AC freezes me out and I have to turn it down on even the hottest of days.

Hank I find it interesting that you said that about the AGCO oil filter. Two years ago I was getting the swather ready for the season (changing oil, greasing, changing knives) and backing it out of the machine shed and saw a huge streak of oil on the ground and thought oh crap!! It was the oil filter. And we've used Agco oil filters. I didn't have much oil to drain out to change the oil after that. Haven't switched brands, but never had a problem since, but now that's one more worry on my mind and I keep a good eye on oil pressure and engine heat gauges. Because I would have never known the filter was leaking as soon if I hadn't been going in reverse.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is what all the Agco filters I put on the machine did, notice how all the spotwelds on the base are cracked.. Agco said that they knew they had bad filters on dealers shelves but we kept having the same problem in under 100 hrs on every filter. Not a problem since switching to Fleetguard.


----------

